# Crunchers games givaway!



## Papahyooie (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi everyone. I know I only crunch on and off, mostly because I have older hardware that tends to cause catastrophic heat buildup in my house. But I join in on challenges etc, when I can.

The team here is amazing, so just to give back a bit, I have tons of games from my humble bundle account that I figured I would give away to TPU crunchers. These are mostly indie games that I'll never get around to playing, and/or stuff that's just not in my wheelhouse.

If you see something on this list that you want, post here or send me a PM, and I'll send keys out via PM. Only requirement is that you crunch/fold or have done so. First come, first pick.

Thanks for being an awesome community. 

Teh games:
Ashes of the Singularity - claimed
Dark Souls II: Scholar of the First Sin - claimed
Brigador: Up-Armored version
Maize
Shoppe keep
Stellaris - Claimed
GoNNER - Press Jump to Die Edition
Metrico+
This is the Police
The Turing Test
Undertale
Event[0]
Kingdom: New Lands Royal Edition
Layers of Fear: Masterpiece Edition
Slim-san
Tumblestone
Aveyond: Lord of Twilight
Bundle of Axis Game Factory stuff (not a game, but game-maker type stuff)
Game Guru Bundle (another game-maker bundle)
Dungeonland
Europa Universalis 3 Complete
Leviathan: Warships
Magicka and Crusader Kings II
The Showdown Effect
Pillars of Eternity

Maybe some more...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 6, 2017)

I'd like ashes please, have crunched more the 6 million points


----------



## Norton (Jul 7, 2017)

Nice giveaway @Papahyooie  Thanks for setting it up!


----------



## infrared (Jul 7, 2017)

Top bloke! Thanks Papahyooie!


----------



## okidna (Jul 7, 2017)

That's very generous of you @Papahyooie !

I'd like "Dark Souls II: Scholar of the First Sin" please. Thank you very much.


----------



## stevorob (Jul 7, 2017)

Great giveaway @Papahyooie, thanks!

I'd like Stellaris if it's still available.


----------



## xvi (Jul 7, 2017)

Awesome giveaway @Papahyooie!


----------



## Papahyooie (Jul 7, 2017)

Added Pillars of Eternity


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 7, 2017)

Awesome, stoke the crunching enthusiasm!  I really don't need more games... so just a shout out and thanks for doing this


----------

